# Heaviest DB's in your gym???



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

in the ONE ARM ROWS thread earlier 1 of the guys was saying the DB's in their gym went up to 90kg it got me thinking what are the heaviest DB's in the gyms up & down the country? this doesn't include the 1's that get stole (in that thread a gym had there 60kg's stole, don't know how)


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

mines 30kg  but its more a fitness club, moving gym sooon to a more weights based gym


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

gold95 said:


> in the ONE ARM ROWS thread earlier 1 of the guys was saying the DB's in their gym went up to 90kg it got me thinking what are the heaviest DB's in the gyms up & down the country? this doesn't include the 1's that get stole (in that thread a gym had there 60kg's stole, don't know how)


50kg i think, but ive never been nowere near that weight so not 100%sure


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mines only 45s! :sad:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

60's


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

40kg is the heaviest at my gym


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

60s


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

60KG.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

65s  Could do with up to 75s


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

55's

need 1000000000000000000000005's tho!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gym i go to near my home goes up to 120kg dumbells (sh1t you not). at uni db's up to 50kg


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

120kg dumbbells is insane, who the hell would be using that :|.

Take it you use it for the concentration curls  ha.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BigDom86 said:


> gym i go to near my home goes up to 120kg dumbells (sh1t you not). at uni db's up to 50kg


120kg!! fcuking hell!

i would bench just one!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> gym i go to near my home goes up to 120kg dumbells (sh1t you not). at uni db's up to 50kg


are u taking the p#ss??? 120kg's, imagine trying to lift them off rack, never mind anythin else...

what was it Ronnie used to say 'everybody wants to be a bodybuilder but nobody wants to lifts those heavy assed weights'


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cant remember if they are 185lbs or 190lbs. bigger than anything i have used.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> 120kg dumbbells is insane, who the hell would be using that :|.
> 
> Take it you use it for the concentration curls  ha.


Ronnie!

My gym 70kg but Willsey is the only one to deal with those bad boys


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Two hundred pounds! Would love to see someone dumbell press them f*ckers.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Largest in my gym are 65s but I have never used them. Most I have used are the 60s on single arm rows and the less said about my form the better! Genesis where I sometimes go definitely has 100kg ones, seen a guy use them for shruggs. They may even have larger ones that gym is a monster zone!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I could probably put about 60 or so on my db's (home gym)...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i see people use the 70kg ones. basically the normal dbs go up to 60kg, then they have these old school metal ones in the corner. ive only seen one guy use the biggest ones (120). theres a set of 70s, 80s, 100s, and 120s i beleive. we counted it out once as didnt believe it ourselves but definitely 120kg including handle


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

65kgs in my gym


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

46kg i believe the most i ever touch is the 22's though haha im weak


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

70kg dumbells in my gym. Used the 60s but im still a long way off the 70s yet tho lol...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

mines 200+ lbs fukin monster weights


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

160 kg

Olympic dumbell bars are awesome, slap on some 40kg plates and you're away!


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

80kgs max in my gym there huge and wide lmao, max iv used is 45s


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

in my current gym the max is 65kg(145lb) bells which is too light,could press them all night lol,the gym i just left had up to 90kg(200lb) bells,we are waiting till we have been training at current gym a while longer then gner put a request for bigger bells in the request box,i've pressed up to the 85kg bells in the past.

yes that was just an excuse to show off:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> in my current gym the max is 65kg(145lb) bells which is too light,could press them all night lol,the gym i just left had up to 90kg(200lb) bells,we are waiting till we have been training at current gym a while longer then gner put a request for bigger bells in the request box,i've pressed up to the 85kg bells in the past.
> 
> yes that was just an excuse to show off:thumb:


Well im not impressed, at all :whistling:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Currently 60kg, but may be getting upto 70's soon


----------



## markgym (Sep 27, 2009)

at the gym i go to DB are 50kg, 120kg that fcuking nuts, lefting 120kg DB must make your eyes fill like they are going to pop out of your head.


----------



## Kanazawa (Sep 30, 2009)

70 s


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kanazawa said:


> 70 s


nice first post! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

65kg DB's at the gym i train at.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

50s. A few more weeks and i'll be looking for a new gym


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> 120kg dumbbells is insane, who the hell would be using that :|.
> 
> Take it you use it for the concentration curls  ha.


i use 120k dbs for kick backs!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

come one - wheres the heavy iron?

I train at monster gym, cheshunt 150kg dumbells 

have used 110kg dumbells for some deadlift variations, the 150kgs just sit there gather dust for the most part


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

not that I use them but i think they are 40kg or 50 not sure!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> not that I use them but i think they are 40kg or 50 not sure!!


Your DB at home is a damn sight heavier than 40 or 50 :whistling:

they are huge in my gym ...yes covered in dust ...will check today and see


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not that I use them but i think they are 40kg or 50 not sure!!


look,you dont need to be humble,i'm sure DB wont mind his ego getting bruised knowing you can curl the 40kg bells all day long,he just has to accept it that BC is a strong biatch:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Your DB at home is a damn sight heavier than 40 or 50 :whistling:


hahaha yep that one is alot heavier than that and hes much more fun to play with!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pity hes away all weekend :crying:



weeman said:


> look,you dont need to be humble,i'm sure DB wont mind his ego getting bruised knowing you can curl the 40kg bells all day long,he just has to accept it that BC is a strong biatch:laugh:


hehehehe dam straight i am strong, and he knows it :bounce: :bounce:! im yet to properly be able to throw him around the bedroom though :confused1: and i think since im getting smaller that may be a harder task to master hmmmmmmmmmmmm il just have to abuse and violate him by other means


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

67.5kg

Used to have 90s but previous pr1ck gym owner took them apart as he couldnt lift them


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

200lb at my gym, so approx 90kg:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> nice first post! :thumbup1:


Hahaha - thats it buddy make an impact :laugh:

Edit to answer the question.... 50kg's


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

300 LB biggest we have in my gym


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

100kg at Coliseum in Brum.

The dumbbells range from 2.5 - 100 with 2.5kg increments. Dunno why anyone would life 97.5 when there is a ton there!!

Both my brother Matt Griffiths and Lee Marshall (gym owner) have done dumbbell rows with these for 20 reps!!! (each arm)

I've used 80's in the past from dumbbell rows and shrugs.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

65 kg but they could be made up too 95 kg as there is room on the threaded bar for more plates ,but have not seen them move any further even for a one arm row 65kg is heavy duty IMO


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

40Kg. Whats annoying is that everything else is pretty decent weight wise - loads of plates / bars etc. just db's let it down


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

mine go up to 60k and i'll be having a crack at 'em on monday when i try to incline bench the b*ggers! managed 8 proper reps with the 58K's last week so fingers crossed!!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

gold95 said:


> in the ONE ARM ROWS thread earlier 1 of the guys was saying the DB's in their gym went up to 90kg it got me thinking what are the heaviest DB's in the gyms up & down the country? this doesn't include the 1's that get stole (*in that thread a gym had there 60kg's stole, don't know how*)


that was my gym lol they got stole because every member gets there own keys and sum knobs got a membership not to worry tho they got infa red cctv now..

any way the biggest DB's a80kgs..


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

40kgs

aint nothing but a peanut.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:cursing:theivin tossers are probably still trainin there too... dumbell on the head if caught:innocent:


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

150 LB..in my gym,...enough 4 almost all but the one arm row


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

50kg at fitness first

30kg at the council gym.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

75KGS in our gym


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

50's at my current gym (Fitness First)

160lb'ers at my previous gym (City Gym, Portsmouth)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

If i was to train at college id say 22s lmao

Even all the plates on the oly bar only add up to 190kg.

No squat rack of flat bench. Safe to say i dont train there :lol:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I think we have 80's


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Used to be 60kg at Fitness 1rst

Now temp gym has 40kg. Pah!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

60k that gather dust as naebody uses them


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

70kg at mine

Braintree, Essex


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

70kgs where i train.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

150lbers.


----------



## nathwoz (Apr 10, 2009)

40kg : (


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> that was my gym lol they got stole because every member gets there own keys and sum knobs got a membership not to worry tho they got infa red cctv now..
> 
> any way the biggest DB's a80kgs..


that explains why...thieving b#stards, hopefully they were pressin them & dropped them on their head...bet the c*nts don't even use them...

hanging is too good for people like that...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Unfortunately only 40kg


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

60 kg , but if you want more weight just use an EZ bar as the dumbell, you can load it as much as you want and if you have two its a great way to try out a farmers walk!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

130lbs need bigger i repped out today one arm o'head presses. I got to do 70 kg in comp in 2 weeks for reps


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb:



siovrhyl said:


> 130lbs need bigger i repped out today one arm o'head presses. I got to do 70 kg in comp in 2 weeks for reps


 :thumbup1:great strength big man hope you do well:thumbup1:


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

50kg at Fitness first in Hillsbrough, 70kg at the one in Chesterfield


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Damnnn my gym is deprived, 30 KG but new gym after xmas 60KG.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> gym i go to near my home goes up to 120kg dumbells (sh1t you not). at uni db's up to 50kg


without sounding unoriginal, the db's at my gym near home go upto 95kg and the ones at uni go upto 50kg


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

55kgs

biggest plate is 50kg


----------



## Samurai_mart (Sep 22, 2009)

44kg at the gym I work in (council ran) and they're not heavy enough for a lot of people.

60kg at the gym I train in. Only managed the 54.5kg (I think they are) at the moment for about 5 reps on the flat bench. Safe to say it will be a while before I touch the 60kgs.


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

42k at my gym rubbish!! ive got 60's at home though just got to careful not to drop them through to floor!!


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

48k virgin gym in croydon, plates only go upto 20.. shiite!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

40kg yes i have complained


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

38's here i think


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Just checked at my gym and the heaviest dumbbells are 90kg rubber plated ones. Theyre HUGE... I can use them for.........sitting my water bottle on as there stood on their ends, sideways like, haha...

The db'S start at 5kg and work there way up in small increments to them.


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

Will101 said:


> 40Kg. Whats annoying is that everything else is pretty decent weight wise - loads of plates / bars etc. just db's let it down


Same here!


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

50 kilo, i can do one arm rows but not good form, give me about 2 months Ill bench them


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

160lbs at our place!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

60kg, 70kg's are supposedly on order but thats been the case for the last 4 months


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

47.5kg definately need more..


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

there is some huge DBs out there... i hope u guys (or girls) that use the big weights re-rack them when ur finished? it wouldn't be fun trying to tidy up at the end of the night


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

50's in ours i think.

Not that i've ever used them though


----------



## OllieG (Oct 17, 2009)

50s in mine and they need more. Badly. I may go elsewhere.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

40's....crap.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i think it's 55kg pathetic i know


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

SHOCKING!

25kg plates

50kg dumbells

If one of us loads up the leg press with plates... we can get to 360kg and no more plates in gym! LOL


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

at the ministry of muscle there is a pair of 128kg db


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

DRED said:


> at the ministry of muscle there is a pair of 128kg db


wtf could anyone possibly need a 128kg dumbell for? I cant even bench that much:lol:

At my gym they go up to 60kg.


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

My uni gym is pathetic in terms of dumbells (in fact for free weights in general really) the heaviest is.... 10kg... oh yeah and they start at 1kg!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Sadly my gym only goes up to 100lbs dumbells/ 45.5k. I sometimes go over to Powerhouse with a friend on chest days, to use the heavier dumbells


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Just 50kg. Has never become an issue tho, I just slow the reps right down


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

50's at my gym


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Damo86 said:


> wtf could anyone possibly need a 128kg dumbell for? I cant even bench that much:lol:
> 
> lol mate i think the bloody things are nearly a metre long.....
> 
> i will get someone to help me drag them out and i will get a picture :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh my gym goes all the way up to an amazing 25kg


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

70kg


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

got a pair of 128lb bad boys in the gym i go.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

our's go upto 140lb, and i can bench them for 5 reps:cool:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

75's here, all go up in 2.5kg increments. Better than going up in 5's but sometimes going up 1kg at a time would be nice. Anyone here got 1kg increments at their gym?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

my gym only goes up to 35kg...load of sh1te...dont like my gym...always dead and everything is new!! wtf is with that!!! i want an old dungeon to train at!

only two months to go on my contract and i can move to a hardcore gym!!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Damo86 said:


> *wtf could anyone possibly need a 128kg dumbell for?* I cant even bench that much:lol:
> 
> At my gym they go up to 60kg.


its for me when i do my dumbell curls....ha:cool2:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

fitnessfreak said:


> My uni gym is pathetic in terms of dumbells (in fact for free weights in general really) the heaviest is.... 10kg... oh yeah and they start at 1kg!!!!!!


You having a laugh


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

40kg covered in dust and not a mark on them


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

50Kg in the gym in liverpool. use them for db bench, row and shrugging.

60kg in total fitness wrexham. Can only row & shrug them bad boys lol

120kg dumbells.. they would be some long a$$ dumbells !!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

54kg DB's at David Llyods and 65kg at other gym.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

d4ead said:


> yeh my gym goes all the way up to an amazing 25kg


WTF??? you goto a womans gym or something that's not right!! I'd complain, get people to join you in signing complaint forms etc.. etc.. etc..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Themanabolic said:


> 50Kg in the gym in liverpool. use them for db bench, row and shrugging.
> 
> 60kg in total fitness wrexham. Can only row & shrug them bad boys lol
> 
> 120kg dumbells.. they would be some long a$$ dumbells !!


the 120kg db's at my home gym are metal ones, not those poncy rubber ones, if they were theyd be fookin massive


----------



## amog (Oct 14, 2008)

40s at my virgin active


----------



## LeeA (Oct 23, 2009)

50kg in my gym.

Just when I'd worked upto the largest which at the time where 45kgs for db bench press they go and stick them in the mix to **** on my chips....not that I'm complaining really honest!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

if you go to my facebook "paul willis" there is a video of my mate pressing the 95kg db


----------



## Mr. Shoulders (Aug 3, 2009)

150lbs


----------



## jay4146 (Mar 29, 2009)

180lbs in my gym


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

60kgs in Bannatynes in Lowestoft


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

my gyms just bought new dbs but they still only go upto 50kg, better than the 45s before though.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

we have 50kg dbs in my gym ive been there 2 years and they havent moved


----------

